# help id'ing display warning symbol on audi TT quattro 225hp/ O2 sensor question too



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

on my yellow display it looks like the treaded part of a spark plug but i cant tell cause the display its pixelated. is there such thing as telling me to change plugs? i usually change them every 6k miles since i have the NGK BKR7E.

as for my other question, my vag is reading that i have no reading on my O2 sensor bank 1 sensor one but its a brand new sensor (3 mo old) what could it be? thanks in advance


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Could it be a light bulb? I know that a bulb shaped light appears when a headlight or tailight is out. The base of the bulb could look like a plug.


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

Here, this might help:










From your description, it looks like it might be the Coolant Level warning..


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

damn its a headlight. :sly: guess i need a bulb


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

anyone know what type of bulb my 2001 quattro uses for low beam hid?


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

well all lights work so i know its a bulb but i dont know dont where. could it be from the front parking lights.


----------

